# putting a swarm trap next to a swarm trap with bees



## SallyD (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi I recently caught a swarm on a small second floor balcony of our house using a swarm trap. I am going to keep the bees there for a few weeks to establish themselves before I move them- I need to move them because the only access to this small balcony (8x3)is through our kitchen - and I cannot leave the bees there permanently - well anyhow I got to thinking maybe I should put another trap on this small balcony- it would have to be right next to existing swarm. Would a swarm move that close next to an existing hive? Can't imagine I would get lucky twice but I have the traps so why not and after all it is swarm season. ? Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

If you have the extra boxes go for it , often times after swarms will go to the same spot if a new box is placed and people have swarms move into dead outs all the time sitting right next to active hives


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

You don't have to leave the first swarm there for two weeks. Just move them now and place another trap there. Much more likely a second swarm will move in without another colony occupying that small area already.

I have moved the majority of the swarms I've trapped within a couple of days without any problem at all.


----------



## SallyD (Mar 12, 2011)

Charlie B said:


> You don't have to leave the first swarm there for two weeks. Just move them now and place another trap there. Much more likely a second swarm will move in without another colony occupying that small area already.
> 
> I have moved the majority of the swarms I've trapped within a couple of days without any problem at all.


Charlie- how far did you move the swarms from the location that they swarmed? I want to move them to the front of our house (about 25 feet) but a local beekeeper suggested I move them 3 miles away rather than so close-since the field bees may get lost. Suggesting that moving them 3 miles away for a few weeks and then back to the front of the house. What are your thoughts? I would hate to lose my swarm by having them abscond if I moved them. It would be a much more convenient to just move them to the front of the house.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Sally,

Just move them where you want them and then place leaves or sticks in the entrance so they'll re-orient to their new location. You will have bees return to the old site but they'll eventually get it. You can wait until no more bees are lingering at the old site and then place another trap or place another trap right away and then shake out the bees that return to their new location.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I have bait boxes within feets of each other. I just had a swarm move into a 5 frame nuk bait box right next to an established hive. As it's swarm season, it's likely I will get one in the other box too. They are about 5 feet apart. The other bait box is a 10 frame and maybe 2 feet farther off the ground than the nuk, but this swarm chose the nuk. I noticed 2 days ago that both boxes were under inspection by a lot of bees. For bait boxes that are at temporary sites I personally like to leave boxes alone until I see pollen going in. I move them if necessary, but leave them for a week or so if they are not a problem at site. At one of my yards a swarm moved into a bait box last week and I set up another box at that site. I think having other bees at the same site is a help, not a hinderance.


----------



## SallyD (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you all for the advice!!


----------

